# American vs German showlines



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Stupid question. My dog's parents, grandparents and great grandparents all came from kennels here in the US. However, 4 generations back, the dogs are from Germany. I'm assuming this means my dog is from American lines (he looks the part too, skinnier head, longer snout than some German lines I've seen). 

What exactly determines if a dog is American bloodlines or German? For German lines, do the parents have to be directly from Germany? Also, DDR is East German right, but what is the West German line called?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

mrudderman24 said:


> Also, DDR is East German right, but what is the West German line called?


West German.  
Either West German Working line (WGWL) or West German Show Line (WGSL or just GSL)



mrudderman24 said:


> Stupid question. My dog's parents, grandparents and great grandparents all came from kennels here in the US. However, 4 generations back, the dogs are from Germany. I'm assuming this means my dog is from American lines (he looks the part too, skinnier head, longer snout than some German lines I've seen).
> 
> What exactly determines if a dog is American bloodlines or German? For German lines, do the parents have to be directly from Germany?


Nope, a dog's parents and grandparents can be born in the US and the dog still be German bloodline.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If this makes sense... the bloodlines determines the bloodlines, not the place of birth. For example, west german show line dogs that are bred here in the US are still west german show lines dogs.

Post the pedigree.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like your dog's sire was bred by Vonpreis Kennel:
Vonpreis Germanshepherds


I can't seem to get the mom's side to open.

Edit: Oh, it's because the attachments aren't there anymore!


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. I didn't mean to put "showlines" in the subject, woops

Anyway. My gsd is from a back yard breeder (IMHO). High Endeavors in Virginia. The breeder provided AKC papers and lots of info, but the sire and bitch had no hip xrays. I purchased him when I lived in VA

Anyway, I attached the pedigree. My boy's father's name is Bartholomew. His mother's name is Alexis.

Furthermore, I have pedigrees on Alexis's mother and father too (Ring and Bear) if anyone wants to see that.


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Looks like your dog's sire was bred by Vonpreis Kennel:
> Vonpreis Germanshepherds
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. I had to delete my post and repost it because i screwed up the attachments. It should be there now!


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Based onthe pedigrees, your dog is a mix of German and American lines.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

They're German several generations back, but your dog is basically American pet lines.


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------

